# Vizsla Challenge!



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok, I saw this pic on facebook tonight and I was pretty impressed!

This pup is definitely masterly trained! (not my Whistler... haha)

Anyways, was wondering if anyone in the V crowd has impressive V pics like this one!?!?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I've got an impressive video. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfJ_VJXNXcY&list=UUymO4DqEqgmblh1Dd7s0N1g&index=14&feature=plcp


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Ha! Very nice! . I can put treats on his paws and he'll leave them but I haven't been able to put some on his nose and have him stay still... Maybe with some practice!??


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I thought I'd try the treats-on-the-nose trick tonight. Oh, & I used some freeze dried liver... not boring dog biscuits. 

Enjoy!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Awesome!!!! Plain and simply awesome!! You just made my day


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

3fsh - Riley is a gem! Great training!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow, thats great! ;D


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Highly impressive!

It took a while but we finally got our boy to wait to dive into his bowl of food until we say so. Getting him to not eat treats that are within inches of his mouth seems impossible. threefish, how long did that take to successfully teach Riley?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We taught her the "wait" command at an early age, so I used this in conjunction with putting the treats on her nose/head. I tried teaching this a few months ago, but I could hardly get her to hold still with one treat. Since then, I've done it every so often with a toy, but no food. Everything just seemed to click in her mind last night and she froze like a statue until I released her with "okay".  It could be a maturity thing. She is 15 months old today.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

wow now that's some patience and restraint in those pics!

Haven't tried the treats on the nose with Ziva however, she was trained at an early age to 'leave it' .... when she was in puppy classes our trainer made sure 'leave it' was one of the exercises we all worked on. She said you never know when it might come in handy.... like dropping medication on the floor or some food source they should not have... etc.... so she knows leave it really well. I can sit my dinner plate on the floor in front of her and she will not touch it... .she does not even touch her own food in her bowl until I tell her ok. Just the fact that you can get a V to stay that still other than on a point is a great feat all in itself!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Great Job 

You take the time
I find them far smarter then my former sparring partners" lol :'(

Will see laying fresh earned meat all over Rudy
His Ability to say when
These great dogs I call mine my Boy and Best friend

Take far more firm Loves and repeated rewards

even negative tones over time can imprint them

Progressive positive commands if they Trust you and Respect you its for Life and 200 times more forgiving then me

Threefish thanks for sharing this
We all need to smile miles more

even light changes in voice tones will work as well

repeat reward


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Three fish Your Great Pictures Not mine inspired us some fun and thanks for applying it 

I am in full training mode with Sir Rudy 8)

I took a fresh much larger then his face and fresh chuck of Rud Dogs Fav Chicken

I placed right under his keen Nose and this boy can find anything real or fake

2 words "Rudy Hold"

He did not even flex at the food or move it went on for 10 minutes could of gone much longer 
After this I tore it up and said you earned it and chow

Coming up being a Nord/ Swede and the baby at 6ft 4' 250'
Are table manners were not finer Diners"
Trust me lol


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby wouldn't balance them on her snout, she just kept tipping her head forward ;D, she did have a treat on each paw though and didn't touch them till I said so


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Haha! I love it, keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Great video, threefsh! I am very impressed! That is some fantastic impulse control you've achieved with Riley! And the pics of her with the liver treats on her head are priceless. 

We're up to several yummy treats running up Lu's legs which I use to keep her mind busy while other dogs are working at agility class, but are still working on putting them on her head. 

Most of Lu's tricks are better shown on video (which I'm in the process of putting together!), but here is a pic of her waiting out some of her fave homemade salmon and cheese treats lined up on her legs and another of her "sitting pretty" which I find hilarious  Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics, though, we're saving for a sweet new camera!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I can get Ruby to "leave it" with treats on her paws but haven't mastered the nose yet. If I put them on her nose she just moves and knocks them off.

Just recently I've been able to get her to leave it with treats that I throw. I'll have her in a sit/stay and then throw the treat and say leave it. Her hearing it hit the floor is temptation x10 but on most days she does leave it until I say so. Every now and then she can't do it, though. She's only 7 months however, so I'll take it.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

7 months
Great stuff""  8)


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Doing a little Christmas break training! 8)


----------

